# Tapatalk



## pascalg21 (14 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

je ne trouve pas l'app tapatalk sur l'apple store; j'ai loupé qq chose?

merci


----------



## Larme (14 Novembre 2014)

Sur le Store américain apparemment. Pas dispo sur le français.


----------



## pascalg21 (14 Novembre 2014)

Pas trouvé non plus sur le store américain  Merci


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Novembre 2014)

Elle a bon pied bon il sur le store français...
Mise à jour hier, d'ailleurs (peut-être es-tu tombé pile poil sur un moment où elle était provisoirement indisponible ?).
https://appsto.re/fr/CmEws.i


----------



## pascalg21 (15 Novembre 2014)

Effectivement , j'ai du tomber pendant la période de mise a jour!  C'est ok maintenant
Merci


----------

